# 7th Edition Tactica: Chaos Marines: Helfist Murderpack



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Let's be clear, if you have 5 Helbrutes on the shelf you probably have some relational issues. BUT you might get to field this awesome formation.
It is comprised by 5 (five) Helbrutes, all squadroned (and this is awesome). One of the 'brutes gets to be a friggin'g CHARACTER, with Aura of Dark Glory. This means that he can be Look out Sir'd AND he can launch and accept challenges. And that is nasty.

The true gold, here, is the ability to choose the crazed result, if the Pack Leader still lives. So, you built a melee unit? Then you run. You built a shooty unit? You shoot!
If the opponent is a smartass and kills your Leader, then all the other guys get rage. Quite onanistic, but hey, i'm not complaining.

So, all considered, not bad, if it where not for a problem...you have to walk the board and it's not like you will hide 5 obese walkers very easily.
Also, if you plan to build them as a melee only unit, you might find hard to grab enemy units...since they will be runnig away from you like the plague. Seriously. Even Meganobz and Gazgkull will think twice charging those muthafukas.
This brings to the only logical conclusion, as always with helbrutes: flexibility. 
Since you have to walk entire turns the board to get to the enemy, use those turns well: shoot. And by shooting, i mean shoot enough to be nasty and forcing the opponent to silence you. This is usually achieved by Plasma cannons. 5 of them. Or if the enemy is not so much armoured, Reaper Autocannons, still 5. I strongly suggest, just with Havocs, not to use different weapons layout. Maybe 2 Plasma cannons and 3 reapers, for the extra punch versus armoured infantry.

Also, this brings me to consider the support issue. Unsupported, they might be shot to death or have their shooting not so damaging as hoped.

What if we walk behind them a Level 3 Sorceror with Telepathy and the mighty invisibility and Shrouding?
What if we pair the guy with an Herald of Tzeentch with Divination?

Of course this costs a lot, but if you manage to squeeze the above Formation and support in a 1500 pts lists, you will make no friends.

All in all, a brutal formation, reliable and nasty, but really really slow.

What do you guys think? GLORY TO CHAOS!!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I like the _IDEA_ of this formation. 

I think 5 Plasma cannons, 5 Power Fists and 5 Heavy Flamers is the way forward for this group. 


Thought, How many walkers can the KHARYBDIS ASSAULT CLAW carry?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Uveron said:


> I like the _IDEA_ of this formation.
> 
> I think 5 Plasma cannons, 5 Power Fists and 5 Heavy Flamers is the way forward for this group.
> 
> ...


Just 1. Pretty dumb, eh?

I always like to point out for this unit, that since they are a squadron, once one of them is immobilized it becomes its own unit but can still benefit from the ability to choose your crazed result if the champion is alive. That can allow you to split your fire up a bit (and shoot twice while doing so), or should the brute survive another turn, maybe charge an enemy unit to tie it up so that the main group can keep shooting or moving as they need to.

I still dream of running an all Lascannon/Missile pack. ONE DAY.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Just one helbrute, sadly...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

So since you can pick the Crazed result the brutes can go with, what say you on a more heavy heavy shooty Murderpack, with just a few deterrent power fists scattered around? You might well go Fire Frenzy nonstop with, say, 5 missile launchers and 3 autocannons or whatnot--that's a lot of dakka!

The one downside to a unit like this, I think, is dedicated overkill anti-tank units, like Fire Dragons. If you don't have Invisibility on the unit, or something, you might well have to deal with Fire Dragons unloading and Exploding 2, while dealing enough other hull points to wreck a 3rd--and dark gods forbid a squad of Sternguard with 10 combi-meltas pods in to hit your rear armor 10 with practically unlimited boom boom.

And an Imperial Knight will kill as many Helbrutes as it gets hits with its D-strength chainsword, pretty much. So I suppose there's the argument for 5 power fists--strike simultaneously and take it down as he takes out 3-odd of your 'Brutes...


----------



## wooday218 (Jul 22, 2010)

This sounds evil , let's do it !!


----------

